# DREAM CAR



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

lets say you have a 1991 240sx, all stock, red, no body kits, AUTOMATIC, but that runs GREAT. . . lets say you want to dress it up a lil bit but dont have a A load of money to do it. what would you do?

a few people have already said to get a cheap paint job for like $500.00 from maco. . but i think i would rather wait and do a good job on that, and have something that im really happy about, then get a crapy one done now, and be pissed that i did it, everytime i look at the car . .


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Probably S14 kouki front. If you find someone who wrecked their's from the side or back, you might be able to get it cheap.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lowering, rims, tint, paint it yourself. Shoot some 2 stage metallic blue. Shaved spoiler and pinstripes.


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Lowering, rims, tint, paint it yourself. Shoot some 2 stage metallic blue. Shaved spoiler and pinstripes.



SHAVED SPOILER?. . . . 

i would LOVE to paint it myelf but i dont know how and i dont have the materials. . . . but i like your idea with the two stage metallic blue


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

One word........WHEELS!

A good investment in "rims" and your straight pimping. Not only is it a base for your performance mods but its a base for your cosmetics.

I recommend TSW


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

well i do have one BIG prob. . .its a automatice, and i really dont have the money to have the trany swaped out for a stick. . . . do i sell my car, and find a 240 thats a stick or hope i can find a way to swap the transmision. . . . cause its also the only car i have. . so i dont really have the time to drop everything out and swap the transmision. . .


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

That's a choice that only one person can make...you.

As for cheap mods to make it look better. I completely agree w/ the shaved wing and pin stripes. Definitely save up for a good paint job though, not...maaco (shutter).


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

get some wheels, do some performance with an intake and exhaust


----------



## b00st3dTT (Feb 1, 2006)

forget the looks, I'd have a sleeper, I'd drop a SR20 into it , and bolt on a T51, with new internals :loser:


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

3 very important words: SILVIA FRONT END


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

2ndb18 said:


> 3 very important words: SILVIA FRONT END


i dont know why, but i think i really want to keep it the way it is. . . just give it that sleepy eye look. . Maybe. . . . just cause ive seen WAY to many silvia's around where i live. . . 

but this doesnt mean that i dont like silvias. . they tizight. . :thumbup:


----------

